# Blastro Video?



## Chef Munky (Jul 24, 2014)

I thought it was just a fluke yesterday when I stopped in here for a visit.
Now it's not.

Has anyone else here had Blastro.com streaming videos in a new window?
I noticed just now,DC has been my first stop anywhere today.A new window is running.Checked it to see that it's streaming videos from that site.
What I saw yesterday was lewd. What's going on?
I'm running the same firewalls.Ad blockers as most everyone else here is.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 24, 2014)

I haven't seen anything like that. Shucks, I never even heard of it till now.
Maybe it is something your ISP is promoting.Do you see it on any other sites?


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 24, 2014)

Hoot said:


> I haven't seen anything like that. Shucks, I never even heard of it till now.
> Maybe it is something your ISP is promoting.Do you see it on any other sites?



DC was the only site opened.I shut it down so I thought.Those video's were still streaming.I didm't have 2 browsers open at the time.If I needed a new one I'd go to the new tab and open one.I didn't do that today.But apparently a new one snuck in.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jul 25, 2014)

It doesn't matter how good your "safeguards" are things can still sneak through thanks to the low life on the internet.

Go here
https://www.malwarebytes.org/

There is a free version that works really well.  I've been using this for years.

Get this and run it regularly.  You will be surprised at what you have on your computer that shouldn't be there.


----------

